# Looking for Travel Coding, Physician setting coding or Coding Teaching Job



## medcoder9 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Recently CPC certified Looking for Travel or Outpatient Coding or Coding Teaching Job*

To whom it may concern:

Happy Holidays! I believe Medical Coding is the job I was born to do. Coding procedurals and diagnosis just comes naturally to me.  I just finished my Medical Coding Certification from Penn Foster. I took my CPC exam last December 18, 2010. I can give you my AAPC credentials for verification, as proof that I pass the certification exam. I did pass. I am officially CPC-A.  I am proud to be  an AAPC member. If you want to give me a chance in any of your coding position availability, I will make sure to prove that you made the right choice. 

I also include the lessons I learned from my coding certification study with my grade just to give you an idea of my proficiency on the subjects:


*MEDICAL CODING AND  BILLING CERTIFICATE*

Description						                 *Grade (%)* 

Learning Strategies	       					*93*

Introduction To Allied Health				      	*95*

Law And Ethics In Medicine Midterm		       		*93*

Law And Ethics In Medicine Project		       		*83*

Law And Ethics In Medicine Final			     		*100*

Confidentiality Of Health Information Midterm	       		*83*

Confidentiality Of Health Information Project				*94*

Confidentiality Of Health Information Final	  			*98*

History Of Healthcare Reimbursement Systems			*80*

Health Care Reimbursement Methodologies 				*85*

Medical Terminology Midterm					*98*

Hit 107 Research Project					*94* 

Medical Terminology Final Exam			       		*100*

Basic Concepts And Organ Systems		       		*100* 

The Nervous System. The Senses. The Endocrince System.		*97* 

Anatomy And Physiology 1 Final Exam                       			*100*

Anatomy And Physiology 2 Midterm                            			*98*

Anatomy And Physiology II Research Assignment   			*96*

Anatomy And Physiology 2 Final					*98*

Medical Coding I, Exam I, Lessons 1-3				*96*

Medical Coding I, Exam 2, Lessons 4-6				*94*

Final Examination Booklet - Medical Coding I				*98*

Insurance Form  Preparation Midterm				*100*

Insurance Form Preparation Final					*96*

Medical Information Management and Office  Practice Midterm		*97*

Medical Information Management And Office Practice Project		*97*

Medical Information Management and Office Practice Final		*100*

I can furnish proof of my original coding certification and transcript  of records together with my resume if contacted.  

Hoping to hear from you,
Ivy

My contact info : pi_saxor@yahoo.com


----------

